# Kielder Castle car park now allowing overnight stops @£10 per night



## mistericeman

Kielder Castle are running a test to see how overnight stops work...

Nice spot and well worth a tenner a night IMHO


----------



## Robmac

Very good to see this.

I hope it doesn't get abused.


----------



## barlicker

Let's hope!


----------



## Penninegilly

Ooooh, thank you for this! For us this is close enough to be perfectly do able....far enough away for it still to be a good overnighter.


----------



## saxonrosie

Yes it is good to see that more councils and others are becoming a bit more enlightened to some extra money they can make , but I think this is a bit steep for what you get as it’s £15 unless you turn up at 9 pm .


----------



## malagaoth

most of the year I can book into a campsite for £15!

Im reluctant to pay more than £5 or £6 for overnight in a carpark with no facilities - but Im notoriously mean


----------



## mistericeman

It's becoming clearer and clearer to me that some folks will only be happy with a fully serviced area for nowt....

I don't think a tenner for a very nice location with toilets and a pub within walking as well of miles of forest to walk in distance is bad at all....

Don't like the price then don't stay there Simples... 
Or ask to stop at the pub (Anglers arms) and pay via a meal/beer.


----------



## Deneb

mistericeman said:


> It's becoming clearer and clearer to me that some folks will only be happy with a fully serviced area for nowt....
> 
> I don't think a tenner for a very nice location with toilets and a pub within walking as well of miles of forest to walk in distance is bad at all....
> 
> Don't like the price then don't stay there Simples...
> Or ask to stop at the pub (Anglers arms) and pay via a meal/beer.



Personally, I'm not asking for facilities for nothing, and I think any increase in provision and welcoming motorhomes is to be applauded, but in this case it's not £10 unless you're going to walk miles and miles of forest, visit the pub and fit everything else in between 9 p.m. and 9 a.m. - it's actually £15 if you overstay those times (or £20 if you arrive before 9 p.m. and choose to leave after 9 a.m. - even by a couple of minutes either side).

When I can find parking facilities in France for between 6 and 10 euros for 24 hours which in some locations I have visited include electricity, water, waste water and toilet emptying facilities, toilets and showers; charging £15 to £20 for 12-24 hours for what amounts to staying in a shared car park with toilets nearby does nothing to encourage me to stay in this country. Plus, if that sort of pricing becomes the norm for staying in what is little more than a car park, it also encourages CLs and other small sites to increase their prices beyond that level on the basis that they are providing additional facilities "so it must be worth it".

If the FC chose to provide car parking for £5 and allowed motorhome parking for £10 for up to 24 hours, I wouldn't see any reason to grumble. But the "small print" in the parking conditions makes it clear that's not what they're advertising here.


----------



## barryd

Its actually £20 if you turn up at say lunchtime and leave the following lunchtime.  24 hours.  

Im sorry but thats outrageous.  Either they dont want people parking there or are just not in touch with what is fair and realistic.  Can you imagine paying £20 for 24 hours on some remote bit of land in France?

Its not like they havent got plenty of space up there either.


----------



## mickymost

Why not arrive at 9am and leave next day at 9am and only pay £15 for 24 hours simples...or arrive at 9pm and leave next day 9pm again £15.for 24 hours

:idea:


----------



## runnach

barryd said:


> Its actually £20 if you turn up at say lunchtime and leave the following lunchtime.  24 hours.
> 
> Im sorry but thats outrageous.  Either they dont want people parking there or are just not in touch with what is fair and realistic.  Can you imagine paying £20 for 24 hours on some remote bit of land in France?
> 
> Its not like they havent got plenty of space up there either.



But Barry its NOT France .....

Channa


----------



## Deneb

channa said:


> But Barry its NOT France .....
> 
> Channa



No it's not, but that's why some of us go there. I can spend 2 weeks in France including ferry costs for less than it costs for 2 weeks in the UK with like for like facilities.

OK, the FC are using their ticket machines as a payment method for the overnight parking, so why not have a 24 hour charge, commencing from the time the ticket is purchased? At the risk of sounding like a broken record, that's often the way it's done in France. Fairer all round.

Sadly though, I also don't expect this to last too long, as I fear it will be abused. There are already people on Facebook asking what's wrong with having a "little" camp fire. I will be glad to be proved wrong though.


----------



## r4dent

mickymost said:


> Why not arrive at 9am and leave next day at 9am and only pay £15 for 24 hours simples...or arrive at 9pm and leave next day 9pm again £15.for 24 hours:idea:




I and many others like to arrive before 9.00 pm; overnight; and have a leisurely breakfast which involve leaving after 9.00am so the cost is £20.  

I think the charging is designed to discourage us and then they can say nobody wants to overnight and ban it.


----------



## malagaoth

I dont mind paying IF Im getting something but Im sorry a space in an otherwise unused carpark is not 'something'

If there was a tap and /or waste disposal fine you are then getting something,  I believe that there is a campsite behind the Anglers Rest (assuming that I am thinking about the right pub) £25 inc EHU and you get all the facilities you would expect in a campsite.

So pay £20 for a carpark with no facilities or £25 for a campsite with full facilities? - for me its a no brainer (and Im mean)


----------



## mistericeman

Moan when they don't provide anywhere
Moan it's too expensive when they do.... 
Frankly if I was involved I simply wouldn't bother providing anywhere.... 
No one is holding a gun against anyone's head... Prefer to go to France instead...
Cool more space for me without folks wingeing about things.

I couldn't care less how much it is because I usually camp well away from others anyway.
I'll just not bother posting stuff like this in future as its almost pointless.


----------



## barryd

mistericeman said:


> Moan when they don't provide anywhere
> Moan it's too expensive when they do....
> Frankly if I was involved I simply wouldn't bother providing anywhere....
> No one is holding a gun against anyone's head... Prefer to go to France instead...
> Cool more space for me without folks wingeing about things.
> 
> I couldn't care less how much it is because I usually camp well away from others anyway.
> I'll just not bother posting stuff like this in future as its almost pointless.



Dont take the hump.  Its good that you posted it. Some people might use it and the cost may well deter abusers.  Just because some of us think its a bit expensive for a car park which is essentially all it is doesn't mean everyone will. 

It would have in my book made more sense just to make it £5 for 24 hours from the ticket purchase time.  Im not sure how big it is but I bet at that price they will see the odd van now and again but at a fiver for 24 hours a car park that would otherwise be empty overnight would definitely have a fair few vans in it every night.  Better to have 100 vans a month at a fiver than 3 at £10, £15 or £20 unless as has been suggested they are just deliberately pricing it high so it doesnt get used.


----------



## mistericeman

barryd said:


> Dont take the hump.  Its good that you posted it. Some people might use it and the cost may well deter abusers.  Just because some of us think its a bit expensive for a car park which is essentially all it is doesn't mean everyone will.
> 
> It would have in my book made more sense just to make it £5 for 24 hours from the ticket purchase time.  Im not sure how big it is but I bet at that price they will see the odd van now and again but at a fiver for 24 hours a car park that would otherwise be empty overnight would definitely have a fair few vans in it every night.  Better to have 100 vans a month at a fiver than 3 at £10, £15 or £20 unless as has been suggested they are just deliberately pricing it high so it doesnt get used.



Not taking the hump chap..... 

Just can't be bothered wasting my time sharing stuff for folks to sit and quimm about.... 
Don't like it... 
Don't stop there Simples... Like I said I'll not bother in future


----------



## Deneb

mistericeman said:


> Not taking the hump chap.....
> 
> Just can't be bothered wasting my time sharing stuff for folks to sit and quimm about....
> Don't like it...
> Don't stop there Simples... Like I said I'll not bother in future



Please do. I always enjoy reading your posts. The nature of a forum means there is always likely to be a discussion.

I just think in general that this country seems to want to extract as much money out of everyone as they can, rather than pricing things at a reasonable level that might attract even more custom. Just because I think that, doesn't mean that everyone thinks the same.

I rarely eat out, for example, because I detest paying what seems to me to be a small fortune for food that is messed about with to make it sound grander than it actually is, and served on lumps of wood or other ridiculous items instead of plates. Judging by how busy a lot of these establishments seem to be, that must just be the exiled Yorkshireman in me. Obviously not everyone feels the same.

I suspect the FC will probably be overrun with customers. At £10 for 24 hours, I would happily join them. But sadly, the pricing structure they have adopted is not for me and I fear even if it encourages other organisations to consider motorhome facilities, the pricing will likely follow suit at levels which are currently expected on "proper" sites. The end result will be to encourage those sites to increase their prices to reflect the additional facilities they offer. No doubt plenty of mugs will end up paying whatever is asked and I will feel even more priced out of the market.

Just ignore me if you like. I often catch myself turning into Victor Meldrew these days. I think when you reach a certain age you no longer feel that you have to put up with all the **** that society expects. If anyone knows where I can find a pub meal of roast beef, potatoes and Yorkshire pud with English mustard and gravy in the south east let me know. Everywhere round here nowdays expects me to eat rare hand-cooked beef artfully drizzled with this and sprinkled with that, and looks at me aghast if I even dare ask for mustard. It's all crap as far as I'm concerned.

Rant over. Sorry :sad:


----------



## Fazerloz

Deneb said:


> I rarely eat out, for example, because I detest paying what seems to me to be a small fortune for food that is messed about with to make it sound grander than it actually is, and served on lumps of wood or other ridiculous items instead of plates. Judging by how busy a lot of these establishments seem to be, that must just be the exiled Yorkshireman in me. Obviously not everyone feels the same.
> 
> Just ignore me if you like. I often catch myself turning into Victor Meldrew these days. I think when you reach a certain age you no longer feel that you have to put up with all the **** that society expects. If anyone knows where I can find a pub meal of roast beef, potatoes and Yorkshire pud with English mustard and gravy in the south east let me know. Everywhere round here nowdays expects me to eat rare hand-cooked beef artfully drizzled with this and sprinkled with that, and looks at me aghast if I even dare ask for mustard. It's all crap as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Rant over. Sorry :sad:



If all you want is a simple roast diner get to your nearest Toby Carvery. Or get yourself back oop norf.


----------



## mistericeman

Or the Anglers arms in Kielder.... 
Big plate of Kielder cobbler for less than a tenner with free parking spot thrown in..
Less than 200 yards from the Castle carpark ;-)


----------



## Deneb

Fazerloz said:


> If all you want is a simple roast diner get to your nearest Toby Carvery.



Unfortunately the local one is not that good.



> Or get yourself back oop norf.




Been trying for 30+ years, but SWMBO is having none of it :sad:


----------



## jann

Good Idea,but for £15 you can go on farm site with water and toilet point hopefully have some change!


----------



## rockape

mickymost said:


> Why not arrive at 9am and leave next day at 9am and only pay £15 for 24 hours simples...or arrive at 9pm and leave next day 9pm again £15.for 24 hours
> 
> :idea:


Or don't arrive at all???


----------



## colinm

mistericeman said:


> Not taking the hump chap.....
> 
> Just can't be bothered wasting my time sharing stuff for folks to sit and quimm about....
> Don't like it...
> Don't stop there Simples... Like I said I'll not bother in future



It's a forum, many will look at the thread and think "That's interesting" but not post, others will make comments that you might not like, it goes with the territory, I wouldn't take it personally.

Myself, I'm glad you posted the info, I do think it could work out overpriced if including pre 9pm and post 9am, but at least I now know the option is there.


----------



## The laird

I’m also happy this was made aware to us on the forum .many thanks.


----------



## Nesting Zombie

In my view, Most information related to our lifestyle if correct is Worth Posting, It’s up to the ‘Reader’ of the post to choose how they act on it, If at all.
Thanks for the information, &?keep it coming Matey.


----------



## runnach

A good deal is a state of mind !

Channa


----------



## Floridaphill

mistericeman said:


> Moan when they don't provide anywhere
> Moan it's too expensive when they do....
> Frankly if I was involved I simply wouldn't bother providing anywhere....
> No one is holding a gun against anyone's head... Prefer to go to France instead...
> Cool more space for me without folks wingeing about things.
> 
> I couldn't care less how much it is because I usually camp well away from others anyway.
> I'll just not bother posting stuff like this in future as its almost pointless.



This is very welcome and be good for the mountain bikers and walkers among us.
The good thing is all this money will be ploughed into the forest trails and bike trials, which I for one love there.
Being from that area I would love to come back down for a visit and stay there.

Sadly, up here, the FC have height barriers, pressure of over use with concerns on the environment, policy and inconsiderate parking, hogging many spaces led to this


----------



## n brown

a fiver for a car park where you can't get your stuff out and there's no facilities sounds fair , but a tenner is 5 meals to some , so if you think a tenner or 15 quid is a reasonable charge just to pull up for the night and get your head own then go for it. they could easily charge a fiver , but the greedy landowners have gone for the higher figure - less people will go for it, but they'll pay more so it's a winner. this is why i have rarely wild camped in this country over the last 35 years


----------



## mickymost

colinmd said:


> It's a forum, many will look at the thread and think "That's interesting" but not post, others will make comments that you might not like, it goes with the territory, I wouldn't take it personally.
> 
> Myself, I'm glad you posted the info, I do think it could work out overpriced if including pre 9pm and post 9am, but at least I now know the option is there.



Each to their own we all have a choice at least the FC are making an effort to welcome motorhomes even if it is a trifle expensive..


----------



## mickymost

rockape said:


> Or don't arrive at all???



Yes that's an option which many freeloaders will go for 

Regards mike


----------



## alcam

colinmd said:


> It's a forum, many will look at the thread and think "That's interesting" but not post, others will make comments that you might not like, it goes with the territory, I wouldn't take it personally.
> 
> Myself, I'm glad you posted the info, I do think it could work out overpriced if including pre 9pm and post 9am, but at least I now know the option is there.



Yes good information but , I think , overpriced . OP shouldn't take it personally .
I think the FC have actually made a mistake . Those who fancy stopping there should get in touch some organisations do listen


----------



## REC

*Roast dinners South East*



Deneb said:


> No it's not, but that's why some of us go there. I can spend 2 weeks in France including ferry costs for less than it costs for 2 weeks in the UK with like for like facilities.
> 
> OK, the FC are using their ticket machines as a payment method for the overnight parking, so why not have a 24 hour charge, commencing from the time the ticket is purchased? At the risk of sounding like a broken record, that's often the way it's done in France. Fairer all round.
> 
> Sadly though, I also don't expect this to last too long, as I fear it will be abused. There are already people on Facebook asking what's wrong with having a "little" camp fire. I will be glad to be proved wrong though.



Try king Ethelbert at reculver Herne Bay...their food is traditional, good decent portions and fair price! 
Or Harry's cafe on the seafront Herne bay if you want "proper" stew and dumplings


----------



## Deneb

alcam said:


> Yes good information but , I think , overpriced . OP shouldn't take it personally .
> I think the FC have actually made a mistake . Those who fancy stopping there should get in touch some organisations do listen



I have. The response was that it is very much a trial and will be subject to ongoing revue, but that the revenue generated will be put into the upkeep and improvement of the forest park for the benefit of visitors.

I responded that I have no objection to making a reasonable contribution to the park in principle, but it would be nice if the period of time allowed for parking was sufficiently wide to enable me to make reasonable use and enjoyment of the forest park too, and on that basis I do not see it as currently meeting my needs!


----------



## Nabsim

mistericeman said:


> Or the Anglers arms in Kielder....
> Big plate of Kielder cobbler for less than a tenner with free parking spot thrown in..
> Less than 200 yards from the Castle carpark ;-)
> 
> View attachment 63787



Now thats just nasty, fancy posting that before I have had my tea!!! Sat here with my mouth watering now haha


----------



## Aristarchus

Deneb said:


> Please do. I always enjoy reading your posts. The nature of a forum means there is always likely to be a discussion.
> 
> I just think in general that this country seems to want to extract as much money out of everyone as they can, rather than pricing things at a reasonable level that might attract even more custom. Just because I think that, doesn't mean that everyone thinks the same.
> 
> I rarely eat out, for example, because I detest paying what seems to me to be a small fortune for food that is messed about with to make it sound grander than it actually is, and served on lumps of wood or other ridiculous items instead of plates. Judging by how busy a lot of these establishments seem to be, that must just be the exiled Yorkshireman in me. Obviously not everyone feels the same.
> 
> I suspect the FC will probably be overrun with customers. At £10 for 24 hours, I would happily join them. But sadly, the pricing structure they have adopted is not for me and I fear even if it encourages other organisations to consider motorhome facilities, the pricing will likely follow suit at levels which are currently expected on "proper" sites. The end result will be to encourage those sites to increase their prices to reflect the additional facilities they offer. No doubt plenty of mugs will end up paying whatever is asked and I will feel even more priced out of the market.
> 
> Just ignore me if you like. I often catch myself turning into Victor Meldrew these days. I think when you reach a certain age you no longer feel that you have to put up with all the **** that society expects. If anyone knows where I can find a pub meal of roast beef, potatoes and Yorkshire pud with English mustard and gravy in the south east let me know. Everywhere round here nowdays expects me to eat rare hand-cooked beef artfully drizzled with this and sprinkled with that, and looks at me aghast if I even dare ask for mustard. It's all crap as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Rant over. Sorry :sad:


Brilliant post Deneb, I'm with you all the way, theres far too many people happy to get fleeced. Paying £15 for a Car Park with zero facilities is just a sick joke. Doesnt anybody ever question value for money anymore. Like you, don't get me started on the expensive pretentious modern Art crap thats being served as meals these days, that isn't substancial enough to fill a medium sized Hamster. Rip Off Britain everywhere you go.


----------



## mistericeman

Aristarchus said:


> Brilliant post Deneb, I'm with you all the way, theres far too many people happy to get fleeced. Paying £15 for a Car Park with zero facilities is just a sick joke. Doesnt anybody ever question value for money anymore. Like you, don't get me started on the expensive pretentious modern Art crap thats being served as meals these days, that isn't substancial enough to fill a medium sized Hamster. Rip Off Britain everywhere you go.



The above spot has toilets and AFAIK a water tap.... 
What more do you want? 
Hook up/heated pool and waiter service bringing free cocktails


----------



## Aristarchus

mistericeman said:


> The above spot has toilets and AFAIK a water tap....
> What more do you want?
> Hook up/heated pool and waiter service bringing free cocktails



Neither thanks, just a feeling of not being Fleeced and taken for a ride would be sufficient, and also not to give them the satisfaction that another Sucker has just rolled into Town.


----------



## mistericeman

Aristarchus said:


> Neither thanks, just a feeling of not being Fleeced and taken for a ride would be sufficient, and also not to give them the satisfaction that another Sucker has just rolled into Town.



I'd stick with Aldi carparks then.... Or laybys littered with 'truckers Tizer' perhaps. 

As I said previously there seems to be a certain divide between folks that are happy to pay AND those that want everything for nowt.... 

It's becoming very clear that 'some' folks involved in this "wild camping" forum... 
Aren't actually interested in wild camping as such BUT more "camping with facilities for free".


----------



## Robmac

Personally, I would gladly pay £10 for such a spot. It's a lovely location.

When I consider what I have to pay if I use a hospital car park when my wife is ill, or what a lot of town centre car parks charge for an hour, it seems a small price to pay.

It's not worth arguing over really, either you pay it or you stop elsewhere! 

I was grateful to the OP for the information.


----------



## kenno

I was about to stay there on Wednesday until I saw that because I arrived at 7ish I had to pay a £5 parking charge and then another £15 for the pleasure of staying overnight from 9pm until 9am with no services on what was basically a car park. I left along with 1 other MH while there were 2 others parked up, possibly for the night.

It's a very large parking area with lots of woodland walks and a walk down the steep hill to Toilets and the pub whose car park was heaving with motorhomes as they allow you to stay for free if you eat and drink in there, possibly ehu as well. Maybe if you were very tired or enjoyed the mountain bike trials, which there are a lot of, as well as a cycle shop and wash it's a good stop off.

Bearing in mind we had just overnighted nearby on a quiet site at Charlton (and another at Bellingham) with lots of walks on site, water and ehu, a pub, a restaurant, toilets and showers for £21.


----------



## winks

Just up the road a few hundred yards on the way to the observatory and about ten minutes to the pub. It is on the POI map.


Cheers

H


----------



## peter palance

*ho*



malagaoth said:


> most of the year I can book into a campsite for £15!
> 
> Im reluctant to pay more than £5 or £6 for overnight in a carpark with no facilities - but Im notoriously mean


 ho no your not, we, that is not the royal we, are with you , in spirit , whitch gose to sho ws, you may look the part,but in side, you are  that person,you think
u arr.ok.pj  p.s. bit early for me?.


----------

